# Las Vegas package count



## MikeStenson (Jul 14, 2016)

Wow. They are really pushing today. I had 71 packages. Impossible to complete in 4 hours. I hustled my ass off and did it in 5 hours. The problem is ... The car was overflowing so you couldn't efficiently find the packages. I think tomorrow if the load is that many I will refuse and ask for them to remove 10 or so. I will ask for a supervisor because the line people are clueless.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Are you loading my zone number? (Highest first)

Helps immensely when delivering....

In Phoenix, it seems there is no middle ground.... I will either get 45-ish or high 60's. Never have an issue delivering in under 3 hours though... seems when there is a high package count, the density of deliveries is high (many on same street or apt complex), when the count is low the density is lower (10 in this neighborhood, drive a mile, 12 in next neighborhood, etc)

g


----------

